# Anyone bought dalmation molly from Big Al's North York?



## bigfish (Jun 10, 2011)

I bought a pair today and placed them in my tank around 3pm
About 10 min ago one just died... i was actually watching him swim about 30 min ago and he looked fine. i noticed that his body has some yellow spots

the other one is still swimming.. hopefully he'll be ok.

does BA usually do exchanges in these situations?


----------



## Norman (Feb 13, 2011)

Don't throw the fish out but yes I think I read that they give a five day warranty... I was at the BA in Barrie today and saw a tank of angels that were clearly not well. They had very red gills and a couple even had open sores...


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

How did you acclimate the fish? Could be shock that killed the fish. I dont think BA NY do exchanges but they will offer a 50% refund.


----------



## Mlevi (Jan 28, 2012)

BA has some degree of warranty on fish. I think its a 5 day...can't remember. Take your dead fish, and they'll give you another, or store credit. The fine print on your order list..the one where you designate what fish you want, and which they put it in between the outer and inner plastic bags when you receive your fish...will state the warranty. You have to take that paper with the dead fish as well.

I haven't had good fortune when buying fish from BA, but that could just be me. I've found that I've done way way better when I buy from people on the forums for some reason. Not saying that BA sells inferior fish. Just that I've not had good luck when buying from them.


Al.


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

BAs guarantee most of their FW fish for 5 days. It will say so right on that form you fill out to order fish. You'll need that form and the receipt too. The five days includes the day you bought it, btw. 

Take it back, they will replace it for you if they can or give credit for the value. I've had good and bad from Als.. some were great, some were not, but they always replaced any that died in that five day period, even when some kuhli loaches I got kept dying off the same day or the next one. 

With that particular batch of fish, losses were running at about 90 percent and eventually I just asked for credit, but they replaced more than 12 fish during the course of about 8 days. Even gave me a couple extra ones, not that it helped. Something was not right about that batch of loaches, but that can happen. 

I am not sure it is always the fault of the stores when fish die soon after purchase. You do have to acclimate them properly when you get them home but I also think it has at least as much to do with the shippers and the fish harvesters and the way the fish are treated from the day they are caught or harvested. Though obviously it helps if they get top quality care while they are in the store, once they get there.


----------



## df001 (Nov 13, 2007)

IIRC when I was in BA NY, they had a big sign up in the fishroom saying they wont replace dead fish. no idea about discount on replacement - would call them back and confirm before making a trip.


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

I should clarify.. BAs Mississauga and the one on Kennedy Road in Scarborough will replace deceased fish, if you take the dead one back in time with the paperwork. Don't know about the others, I gather some are franchises that can make their own rules about this sort of thing. Read the fish order form, it should tell you if they do or don't, or call, as df001 suggested. Be a pain to waste a trip.


----------



## SmokeSR (Jan 28, 2009)

I've seen the fish room manager Andrew at BA NY give a discount to a guy who brought in a dead fish with no receipt claiming he bought it 3 days ago. That was an exception but makes me think he'd offer something considering you have a proper receipt. 

I've never had much luck buying livestock from BA but I did ask him to order me some kuhli loaches. We'll see how those do.


----------

